

Not A Bug... - vuknje
http://www.photobasement.com/not-a-bug/

======
carpal
Maybe it is time to expand the size of the editor base. "Articles" like this
should be killed.

~~~
pchristensen
Of all the posts people have complained about lately, this was the best one by
far. I cracked up and even my wife thought it was funny. And I've defended the
integrity of YCNews as much as anyone.

------
dkokelley
Haha. Brilliant.

It will be interesting to see who gets it right away on here. The funny thing
is, I didn't get it until I looked at it for a few seconds. I've never heard
that one before.

~~~
redorb
if you don't get it, you might not belong here. (hate to be so real)

~~~
trekker7
why exclude anyone? i got the joke but there's tons of other stuff that's
posted here, that i don't understand, and may never understand. who cares?

great things happen when people from different backgrounds collaborate. i
think hacking is independent of medium.

~~~
redorb
The keyword was _might_.You must admit ynews isn't for some of the people who
get on here.

------
mhb
Would have been better without the punchline as the post title.

~~~
cstejerean
Far better, yet a lot of folks wouldn't get it. Even with the current title
not everyone seems to understand it.

